# Why does my internet speed go down by half when using the router?



## Black Panther (May 11, 2010)

Tbh I've been trying to solve this by myself for months now , but no matter which settings I change it either remains the same or gets much worse 

My router is an Edimax BR-6424n.

I'm paying for a 4Mbps connection.

Through router I get this:






Going direct without the router I get this:


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 11, 2010)

so when you go from pc to router to isp you only get 2 Mbps but when you go from pc to isp you get 4mbps? is there a modem in there somewhere?


----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2010)

Maybe the router has some QoS options enabled?


----------



## Black Panther (May 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so when you go from pc to router to isp you only get 2 Mbps but when you go from pc to isp you get 4mbps? is there a modem in there somewhere?





The 2Mbps is: phone wall-socket to modem to router to pc (all wired).

The 4Mbps is: phone wall-socket to modem to pc (obviously all wired as well).

(Now I'm thinking I got the wiring wrong? I'm a noob in networking...)


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 11, 2010)

yea it seems like maybe there are some QoS settings slowing you down. Try turning it off.


----------



## Black Panther (May 11, 2010)

I wish I hadn't waited so long before starting this thread 
Thanks guys for solving my problem in 10 minutes flat! 

I disabled QoS  (Quality of Shit?)  or whatever it means, and got this through the router now:


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 11, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I wish I hadn't waited so long before starting this thread
> Thanks guys for solving my problem in 10 minutes flat!
> 
> I disabled QoS  (Quality of Shit?)  or whatever it means, and got this through the router now:
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/811205430.png



yay!


----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2010)

I can has cookie?


----------



## Black Panther (May 11, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I can has cookie?




Thank'd both Rhino and you at the same time.
This kitteh gots no more cookiez more to give...


----------



## Lionheart (May 11, 2010)

May I ask how you turned off the Quality of shit settings off?


----------

